

SCO's lawsuit claiming ownership of UNIX back on - TallGuyShort
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2009/08/sco/

======
ionfish
The Groklaw article has a lot more depth.

<http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20090824142203182>

~~~
jeroen
2 very interesting points from that article:

"[court]: 'we AFFIRM the district court’s judgment with regards to the
royalties due Novell under the 2003 Sun-SCO Agreement'"

So SCO owes Novell $2.54 million.

"SCO management is no longer in control of any decisions .. it's up the the
Chapter 11 trustee"

That should bring a bit of reason to SCO's side of this mess.

~~~
uiygbouybv
1, The chapter11 administrators are lawyers.

2, Their only hope for any income is lawsuits.

They can bill for pursuing another lawsuit (see 1)

They risk being sued if they don't pursue any source of income (see 2)

-> expect this to go on for ever.

~~~
ajross
Who do the lawyers bill though, SCO? SCO is bankrupt, and clearly Novell is a
much higher priority creditor than they would be. So they only get paid if
they win. If they can't win, they're just throwing money down the toilet. No
matter how unethical SCO's trustees might be, they're not morons.

Likewise, the incentive for other stakeholders to sue the trustees for not
pursuing income needs to be balanced against the fact that they're suing an
entity that's, y'know, bankrupt and unable to pay any judgement.

~~~
uiygbouybv
Bankrupt doesn't mean there is no money left. The receivers generally get
first call on any remaining assets (otherwise who would be a receiver?).

The trustees are likely to be a large commercial law+accounting firm - they
are a common target for lawsuits, since it's the only way for other lower
ranked creditors to get any money back

Then there is the wholly unfounded suggestion that they might receive some
lucrative business from another operating system vendor (through a couple of
middlemen) to keep this whole circus going.

------
jacquesm
Someone ought to get some wooden stakes and silver bullets.

It's really been enough.

------
UncleOxidant
Looks like Darl McBride has been sleeping in his car for a few months.

~~~
apotheon
I thought he looked like an organized crime thug in court on a murder charge.

------
pavelludiq
<http://catb.org/~esr/writings/unix-koans/unix-nature.html>

------
adharmad
I have been following this lawsuit for a number of years and can't understand
where in the hell is SCO finding the money to fund this lawsuit and what end
result they are trying to achieve.........

~~~
vermontdevil
_cough_ Microsoft _cough_

